# Button and Kami



## raggie doll

So myself and Harry's mum are really keen to find out as these two grow how more similar or more different they become.

Also gives me a much needed reason to post and go goey over pics 

To begin with i will start with Kami at like 9/10 weeks very tiny and cute


----------



## harrys_mum

yeh, great idea, will put pics on probably tomorrow.
michelle x hes just jumped in front of the screen, think he knows we are talking about him.


----------



## raggie doll

hmmmm where is the pic of button come on now lol


----------



## $hAzZa

We don't like to be kept waiting


----------



## raggie doll

nope we demand pictures lol


----------



## harrys_mum

sorry had problems with computer crashing.

heres button about the same age.








.

michelle x hope you like


----------



## raggie doll

SQUEALLLLLLLLL he is too damn cute i swear i am squealing


----------



## $hAzZa

I like him alot! They both look frighteningly similar :w00t:


----------



## harrys_mum

we will keep them coming, hard to imagine he was that small, little devil is getter so big now, but more gorgeous by the week.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

Same with Kami she is getting longer as well and so gorgeous is harry very playful i heard snowshoes are obsessed with playing with ANYTHING


----------



## raggie doll

Also both Kami and button (by the way love the name im a big fan of F1) looked fluffy when they were little i was unsure what Kami coat would like as she got older


----------



## harrys_mum

yeh he looked really fluffy but his coat is getting lovely and thick and beautiful to touch.
put your next pic up of kami a few weeks on and ill put on mine.
im going to enjoy doing this. buttons tail is 12 inches now, has kami got a big tail, shes probably daintier cos shes a girl.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

lol im completely enjoying this lol
yeah her tail suddenly got really long lolit was the last thing to start growing i think lol bless her her fur is luxury it feels bouncy and super soft it feels like raggdoll fur but short hair funny lol

ok will find the pic


----------



## harrys_mum

has kami still got blue eyes, button has, but indoors they shine red.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

yep really blue blue eyes and she gets red eye all the time lol during the day you get to see her lovely eyes


----------



## harrys_mum

are you putting next pic up then,
or shall i.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

harrys_mum said:


> are you putting next pic up then,
> or shall i.
> michelle x


you start this time then ill put her up lol sorry net disappeared on me lol


----------



## coral.

awwwww beautiful photos


----------



## raggie doll

ok well I'm online so ill go first 
this was Kami a couple weeks after she hadn't grown much lol bless her


----------



## $hAzZa

Hello sleepy head!


----------



## harrys_mum

ok, heres a few of button,








.








.








.








.

And a few of him when he was tiny about 8 weeks.








.








.








.








.

hope you like, and then we can do a few around their age now.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

*ok some more from that time*

























lol insisting on sitting on my back whilst i bent down to grab a pen lol


----------



## ellsbells0123

Wow, are these cats related?

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## $hAzZa

ellsbells0123 said:


> Wow, are these cats related?
> 
> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


I have a theory that they were separated from birth


----------



## raggie doll

i know they are very similar and too cute for words


----------



## raggie doll

kami's blue eyes


----------



## harrys_mum

exactly the same as button, beautiful eyes.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum

heres button and his piercing blue eyes,








.


----------



## harrys_mum

is it nearly time for updates on these two then raggiedoll,
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

lol it is indeed! one thing kami is cursed with is being picky about food so she has quite a slim build but button looks nice and full


----------



## harrys_mum

oh my, button doesnt stop eating, hes a little piggy.
i think females are picky perhaps, my mums little girl doesnt eat a lot.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum

heres my big boy button now, growing daily, and his tail is 13ins long!
michelle x








.








.








.








.


----------



## PetloverJo

He's stunning :001_wub:

Have you seen the new addition I'm getting?


----------



## harrys_mum

not sure,
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

Kami looking gorgeous bless her 


















We call this the ferret face as you can see she is really slim always has been bless her and she has a very sensitive tummy although she would happily survive on treats










and lol she looks fuller here for some reason


----------



## harrys_mum

ah shes so lovely, bless her, dainty little thing,
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

She is a dainty one yes lol. But I'm fattening her up with cheese and tuna treats lol
I always get told thought Kami has such unique markings do you get that


----------



## harrys_mum

yes i do, its so weird they are so alike, just button has the brown nose and chin,
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

harrys_mum said:


> yes i do, its so weird they are so alike, just button has the brown nose and chin,
> michelle x


I know! but so gorgeous they both look so soppy i do think they could be snowshoes the people i took Kami from were clueless to what they were doing and i grabbed her and ran lol

I love these snowshoes so cute Snowshoe Cats Play with Anything - YouTube


----------



## harrys_mum

ahh they are lovely.
i think i am very lucky, i bought button for twenty pound. bargain i reckon. 
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum

raggydoll, have a look on dog photos of my lovely boy harry.
hes just as gorgeous, im one lucky person to have 2 gorgeous animals.
michelle x


----------



## Alaskacat

Both your cats are gorgeous, it's lovely to see how they've grown. They both look like Snowshoes to me - I breed them, but they are rare here so I'm surprised if they are. Mind you as the gene pool is so small there are a number of early generation Snowshoe x Siamese or x BSH's which can still be registered as Snowshoe's but not shown, so you might have been lucky to get one of them. The coat you describe is typical Snowshoe.




The photos are my stud boy at about 5 months, him as an adult and his daughter. 

Keep posting the pics I love looking at them


----------



## LisaC1985

I've just fallen in love with Button!!


----------



## raggie doll

WOW Michelle that is one gorgeous doggy now you do seem to have the monopoly


----------



## raggie doll

Alaskacat said:


> Both your cats are gorgeous, it's lovely to see how they've grown. They both look like Snowshoes to me - I breed them, but they are rare here so I'm surprised if they are. Mind you as the gene pool is so small there are a number of early generation Snowshoe x Siamese or x BSH's which can still be registered as Snowshoe's but not shown, so you might have been lucky to get one of them. The coat you describe is typical Snowshoe.
> 
> The photos are my stud boy at about 5 months, him as an adult and his daughter.
> 
> Keep posting the pics I love looking at them


I love the pics i know they are very rare and absolutely adorable


----------



## raggie doll

This is punchy cat he is a friend of kami's on Facebook (lol) and he is a snowshoe and apparently at thea age of two his colours changed take a look

https://www.facebook.com/PunchyCat


----------



## harrys_mum

ah looks a right little devil. gorgeous, very much like kami, and button, definately kami.
will have to put more pics soon, cant get enough of them.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum

just looked at the right pictures now, wow he did change colour didnt he.
how amazing. wonder if ours will change as much as this.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

i know thats what I'm thinking i gave kami and the rest face book pages and they have 100 friends lol


----------



## raggie doll

thought you might like this IMAG0034 - YouTube


----------



## harrys_mum

ah bless her, shes so dainty and sweet.
ill get a video of button to match, he also loves to lick your hand,
but hes so big compared to her.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

harrys_mum said:


> ah bless her, shes so dainty and sweet.
> ill get a video of button to match, he also loves to lick your hand,
> but hes so big compared to her.
> michelle x


I KNOW she is so dainty not sure if it's because when she came to me she was underweight and had chronic runs and worms


----------



## Taylorbaby

They are both lovely, cant see one being a snowshoe as 99% are neutered before leaving as there are only a few breeders in the country, but without papers they could be moggie crosses you never know!

pattern wise both look miss marked high white mitted


----------



## raggie doll

not trying to claim them as pedigrees i know someone I'm the US that used to breed them they are rare everywhere apparently but they reckoned they were a snowshoe cross breed regardless i love her i don't need to have a breed i don't want to show her or breed her just for her to be happy, she didn't come from the best place the people were gonna put her in a rescue so i took her and tbh i loved her the second i saw her


----------



## harrys_mum

yeh me too. 
i dont care what he is, but button is adorable, and so well behaved.
michelle x


----------



## Taylorbaby

calm down I wasnt having a go, just chatting! Who said anything about breeding/showing to make her happy? Of course you dont need to do that to make a cat happy. I was just saying that unless you see the paperwork of the parents, you only have speculation, most traits are present in most cats, people say bengals like water (not really its down to the cat itself), mine dont but my ragdolls do! So people would say 'mines a bengal it likes water' etc just doesnt always work like that, Not all snowshoes look like that, the pics shown were proper show type shoes what they breed for, alot just look like siamese but with rounder heads! :laugh:

Its just a pattern like the tabby been around for years before the snowys  guess you can guess as much as you want unless they broughout dna testing, Id love to see that done on some cats find out their past like they do dogs  see what mix they are and if Im right haha :laugh:

Just a example from a friend, guess what breed of cat this is? :laugh:?










answer? he was born out of a black & white farm cat mum, and a local tom ginger or soild black cat! all random farm cats!   people think his a bengal!


----------



## harrys_mum

yeh, button was supposedly from a black and white mum,
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

they thought my kami had a ragdoll mum but tbh they didn't have a clue what a ragdoll was or what a snowshoe was my vet from new zealand actually put her down as snowshoe he said she looked just like it so if people ask i say snowshoe cross breed normally 

ok you were't having a go but you see on PF there seems to be a massive amount of breeders going around preaching to everyone, of course its speculation but also logic dictates that these two are not 100% moggies as well i have a half bengal she loves water but so does my schumy and willow and izzy well considering they were dumped in a field and left for dead no one knows. Kami came from a home that were gonna ditch her and they really thought she was a ragdoll lol the mum did look like a ragdoll but she could of been a birman or whatever else i didn't ask to see mums papers cause it was more a matter of getting her out of there.


----------



## raggie doll

lol black and white well we will know more as they change Kami's colours are getting different slightly they are meshing more and bless her with one dark grey arm lol


----------



## harrys_mum

Button is definately getting darker on his darker bits, and his beige colour is a lot darker than it was, will be interesting to see if he changes.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum

do you think its time nearly for a photo update of our two,
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum

just a few of button enjoying the sun in the garden,
hes a big boy now and looks very grown up,








.








.








.








.








.

Hope you like, michellex.


----------



## understandme

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r54/daveltfc/60412009.jpg Nice photo. This cat say: Look, I'm a flower!


----------



## harrys_mum

raggiedoll, is kamis face getting a lot darker like buttons, cant believe how hes getting so dark compared to how light his face was.
michellex


----------



## raggie doll




----------



## harrys_mum

ah, kami has grown, still a proper little lady, her dark bits not as dark now as buttons.
michelle x thanks for these pics.


----------



## raggie doll

i know she is so dainty she is very slim but don't think she has had that insane growth spurt my schumy has done but the girls are slower off the mark lol her markings are kind of meshing together more and her tail is darker but those beautiful blue eyes just get more gorgeous everyday


----------



## raggie doll

had to add this one she is so cute with her siblings


----------



## raggie doll

Kami's face isn't getting as dark but her patches on her back are meshing and her tail is getting so dark and her ears are all dark now


----------



## raggie doll




----------



## harrys_mum

kami is so gorgeous, her fur is exactly the same as buttons, quite thick and very fluffy now.
oh they are a gorgeous pair.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll

Here she is


----------



## raggie doll

Maleric said:


> They are so sweet!!!!


Thanks  we think so lol


----------



## springermum

I do hope this is ok opening up this thread. 
Im so glad i found it.
I have been away from the forum for a while and i was harrys-mum. Buttons mum.
I want you to know that my poor dear beautiful baby boy got run over and killef on the road outside our house. He was only two. We are devestated. 
This wad not long ago.
However ive now got a lovely new kitten diesel who is 14weeks ild. Hes grey and white and so loving.
Michellex


----------



## springermum

anyone remember my button.
miss him so much.
michelle x


----------



## PetloverJo

So so sorry to read this.

RIP Button

Big hugs Michelle.


----------



## springermum

ah thanks so much. he was a special one, 
so glad you remembered him.
I was hoping kamis mum was on here still, but don't think she is.
michelle x


----------

